# Fallfish = Bait?



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

I've been catching Fallfish at Eastwood. At first I had no idea what they were until another guy told me after I reeled yet another one in.

Any special use for them ie. bait?


----------



## maxpower (Jul 2, 2008)

After a quick Google search, I think you might be referring to what most of us would call creek chubs. If that is the case, yes, they can be good bait. I have used them for everything from bass to catfish to pike. I even caught a 14.5" crappie one time on a ~6" chub, and was pretty surprised that a crappie would try to make a meal of such a large prey item.

If it's not a creek chub you are referring to, then I'm not really sure what a fallfish is.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Yep, wiki refers to it as a chub. 

Thanks!


----------

